# Technik bereits abschalten?



## Speedy 1.0 (16. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
mein Teich wird ja durch einen Außenfilter gefiltert. Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie lange soll ich die Pumpe, den Außenfilter und die UVC Lampe noch laufen lassen? Soll ich die in der Nacht abschalten schon oder nicht?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Frankia (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo Oli, 

die UVC kannst du auf jeden Fall abschalten........................

und die Pumpe auch laufen lassen...................
wenn du die Pumpe über Nacht abschaltest, besteht die Gefahr, dass dir irgendwo etwas eingefriert, desshalb würde ich so lange wie möglich laufen lassen.......


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



> und die Pumpe auch laufen lassen...................



Ein unterirdischer Filter friert doch jetzt nicht ein?
Oberirdisch: Er soll also lieber das durch die Umgebungsluft abgekühlte Wasser in den Teich pumpen um die Wassertemperratur abzusenken? 

Wassertemperatur sind bei mir jetzt ca 10 Grad. Ich lasse jetzt eine kleinere Pumpe (1500 Liter) an der Oberfläche laufen. Aber nur für den Fall, daß es noch etwas wärmer wird. Der Bodenablauf ist außer Betrieb. Das Vorfilter läuft ohne Sieb.
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich einen Teil des Teiches abdecken.


----------



## Frankia (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

...wo steht hier was von einem "unterirdischen Filter"..........



> Wie lange soll ich die Pumpe, den Außenfilter und die UVC Lampe noch laufen lassen? Soll ich die in der Nacht abschalten schon oder nicht?



das war die Frage................!


----------



## Bebel (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo Oli

Ich werde meine Pumpe wohl in dieser Woche abschalten. Die Bakterien im Filter stellen bei diesen Temperaturen ja sowieso die Arbeit ein und der Filter kühlt Nachts den Teich nur unnötig ab. Für den Winter wird an der Oberfläche ein Sauerstoffsprudler installiert damit der Teich nicht zufriert. Ansonsten bleibt jetzt nur noch Blätter fischen oder Netz spannen und auf das nächste Frühjahr warten. 1

LG Bebel


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

hallo,
danke!
Was für Sprudel"dinger" verwendet ihr den? Könntet ihr mir mal die Namen saegn? Weil bei mir fror der Teich immer ein bis jetzt...

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Es steht eben nicht da, wo der Filter verbaut wurde. Deswegen haben ich beide Möglichkeiten in Erwägung gezogen.



> Soll ich die in der Nacht abschalten schon oder nicht?


Darauf habe ich doch geantwortet. 
Darum frage ich dich @Lanz-Bulldog, ob du den Teich unnötig mit einem oberirdischen Filter auskühlen würdest?


----------



## Frankia (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



> Es steht eben nicht da, wo der Filter verbaut wurde.



ja das ist das Problem, ein Filter der in Freien steht und wo kein Wasser mehr durchläuft  gefriert ein...oder..

Wenn das so ist, dann natürlich abschalten unbd alles winterfest machen, Schläuche entleeren , usw..............


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo,
der Filter steht neben dem Teich. Also wie ein "normaler" Außenfilter oder  ?

LG oli


----------



## koifischfan (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Damit ist immer noch nicht geklärt, in welcher Höhe.


----------



## pyro (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Ich hätte gern gewusst ob Ihr Eure Pumpen im Winter aus dem Teich nehmt und im warmen überwintert oder die Pumpe ausgeschaltet im Teich bleibt.


Meine Teichpumpe befindet sich in einer Wassertiefe von ca. 50cm, das sollte eigendlich ausreichen um nicht einzufrieren.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Pumpen sollten frostfrei und nass gelagert werden.
Wenn Dein Teich tief genug ist (Du weißt am Besten wie dick Deine Eisschicht immer ist), lass sie im Teich liegen ansonsten in einen Eimer Wasser legen und im Keller lagern. 


Wenn es heißt Außenfilter, geh ich davon aus, dass er höher als der Teich steht. Also entweder isolieren (Luftpolsterfolie/Styropor/Styrodur o.ä.) um ihn noch etwas laufen lassen zu können, oder aber abschalten.
Dann wie Reinhold sagt, Filter und Schläuche entleeren. Wenn das Wasser darin einfriert, platzen die Teile sonst.

Wichtig, wenn Du den Filter jetzt einstellst, dann reinige das Filtermateriel vor der Einlagerung. Wenn es festtrocknet, bekommst Du es im Frühjahr ganz ganz schwer sauber.

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo,
Danke!

Jap, höher als der Teich also 

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## koifischfan (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



> Wenn es heißt Außenfilter, geh ich davon aus, dass er höher als der Teich steht.


Nur um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen: Meine beiden Tonnen sind neben dem Teich eingegraben. Was ist das jetzt für ein Filter?


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

also,
der steht neben dem Teich -> auf der wiese, also eigegraben ist bei mir nix 

LG oli


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Nur um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen: Meine beiden Tonnen sind neben dem Teich eingegraben. Was ist das jetzt für ein Filter?



Den würde ich als Schwerkraft- oder gepumpten Schwerkraftfilter bezeichnen 
Eben weil er ebenerdig zum Teich ist ...


Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Nun bin ich erst recht verwirrt. 

Schwerkraftfilter beschreibt doch die Funktion? Gepumpt doch auch?
Ist also ein gepumptes System ein Außenfilter? Und auch dann noch, wenn er drinnen steht?


----------



## Joerg (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Bei mir läuft der Filter immer 365 Tage, im Winter isoliert mit weniger Durchfluss.
Wenn er nicht eingegraben ist, muss man ihn etwas besser isolieren.
Beim Schwerkraftfilter ist der Wasserstand auf Teichniveau, ansonsten ist er gepumpt.
Ob der Filter nun ausgeschaltet werden sollte, liegt auch am Besatz und der Teichtiefe.
Hab ich ganz wenige Fische und eine ordentliche Teichtiefe, ist der Filter nun fast obsolet, da kaum was zum filtern anfällt.
Meiner läuft im Winter durch und der Auslauf endet in einer Flachwasserzone. Damit erspare ich mir die zusätzliche Auskühlung durch einen Luftsprudler, der pumpt ja kalte Luft ständig ins Wasser.


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Pumpen sollten frostfrei und nass gelagert werden.
> Wenn Dein Teich tief genug ist (Du weißt am Besten wie dick Deine Eisschicht immer ist), lass sie im Teich liegen ansonsten in einen Eimer Wasser legen und im Keller lagern.


Hallo Mandy,
ich halte Jürgen's (pyro) 50cm für eher nicht ausreichend, um sicher zu sein, das bei seinem Teich (auch ohne Fischbesatz) da sicher nix passiert.



pyro schrieb:


> Meine Teichpumpe befindet sich in einer Wassertiefe von ca. 50cm, das sollte eigendlich ausreichen um nicht einzufrieren.


Hallo Jürgen,
Du hast zwar bei Dir um den Teich die größeren Bäume, aber Du hast ja auch ein Feld nebendran.

Wei schaut das bei Dir mit Nebel bzw. dessen Auflösung aus? (ggf. sollte man das in Deinem Thread nochmal genauer untersuchen.... nicht das wir das hier so zerfleddern  )


----------



## Nori (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Warum ein Luftsprudler zwingend kalte Luft einbläst ist mir nicht ganz klar - mein Kompressor steht in einem kleinen Styrophor-Gehäuse, dass durch die Abwärme des Geräts ganz leicht angewärmt wird (nat. nicht auf 30 °C) - es gibt keine Probleme mit Kondensation in den Schläuchen wie es bei Geräten ist die im Warmen betrieben werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Schwerkraftfilter beschreibt doch die Funktion? Gepumpt doch auch?
> Ist also ein gepumptes System ein Außenfilter? Und auch dann noch, wenn er drinnen steht?



Das der außenfilter oberirdisch steht war meine interpretation. schwerkraft hat die pumpe als allerletztes und gepumpte schwerkraft irgendwo mitten in der filterkette. schwerkraft deshalb,weil das wasser aufgrund des wasserstandes im teich selbständig einläuft. Ein filter der als erstes glied eine pumpe hat ist dann ein gepumpter filter,ohne schwerkraft. rein realistisch gesehen sind alle teichfilter außenfilter. . .sie befinden sich ja außerhalb des teiches. nur niemand hat seine filteranlage im teich. ich denke das geht nur bei aquarien. bloß nicht verwirren lassen . . .ich drück mich manchmal auch bissel umständlich aus    mandy


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



> Warum ein Luftsprudler zwingend kalte Luft einbläst ist mir nicht ganz klar - mein Kompressor steht in einem kleinen Styrophor-Gehäuse, dass durch die Abwärme des Geräts ganz leicht angewärmt wird ...


Na ganz so einfach wird das nicht sein. 

Du bedenkst, daß ständige 'kalte' Luft nachströmt? Vielleicht wird es etwas wärmer, wenn es ganz langsam strömt.

Ob es kondensiert, ist ein Wechselspiel zwischen Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit. Wenn nichts kondensiert und die Luftfeuchtigkeit am Ein- und Ausgang gleich ist, ist die Temperatur auch fast gleich.


----------



## Nori (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Ich hab es schon mal geschrieben - es gibt die Fußballmannschaft die vor lauter Taktik vergisst Tore zu schiessen und es gibt die Jungs die einfach Spielen und Gewinnen.
Ich könnte mir jetzt irgendwelche Sensoren in die Luftleitung basteln, mir schönen Diagramme ausdrucken und damit argumentieren - oder ich sag ganz einfach was sich in den letzten Jahren bewährt hat.
Obige Äußerung ist halt eine Erfahrung - ob es sich jemand zu Nutzen machen will bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!


Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

@Nori - 

Mein Kopmpressor steht auch in einem Holzhäuschen was gerade so darüber passt. An der Rückseite des Hauses habe ich zwei Lufteinlässe und unten rum am Sockel sind auch nochmal 2 cm Platz für die Luftzufuhr vorhanden. Bisher lief alles super und das Häusschen ist nie von Schnee bedeckt, also muss da schon ordnetlich Wärme innerhalb entstehen.


----------



## Sadok (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich werde meinen Filter (außen etwa auf Höhe Teichniveau) und sicherheitshalber auch die Pumpe (ca. 60cm tief) über den Winter rein bringen.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man den Filter auf jeden Fall komplett reinigen soll? Ich habe einen Fertigfilter, also nicht selbst gebaut, mit 3 Kammern 2 grobe, ein Feinschwamm und am Boden befinden sich so kleine Kügelchen, in denen sich dann für die biologischen Prozesse die Bakterien bilden. Wenn ich den komplett reinige muss sich aber im Frühjahr alles neu bilden, ist das ein Problem? Oder soll ich nur die Schwämme säubern und im Filter die Kügelchen so lassen wie sie sind und einfach 10cm Wasser im Filter stehen lassen bzw. auffüllen?


An dieser Stelle Grüße an Nori ;-) Danke für deine Tipps zum Teichaufbau, läuft alles noch prima, bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Sadok


----------



## Frankia (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo Sadok,

wenn du den Filter ins "Trockene" bringst, mußt du auf alle Fälle darauf achten, dass alles sauber ist..............
die Bakkis und was sich sonst noch nützliches im Filter befindet sterben bei der Außerbetriebnahme ab und es entstehen giftige Rückstände............



> Oder soll ich nur die Schwämme säubern und im Filter die Kügelchen so lassen wie sie sind und einfach 10cm Wasser im Filter stehen lassen bzw. auffüllen?



Wenn das Wasser über Winter 

1. nicht fließt und 
2. nicht mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird, 

gibt es eine stinkende Brühe.................

Also hast du im Frühjahr wesentlich mehr Arbeit, um den Filter sauber zumachen..........

Zur besseren und schnelleren Reakation des Filters kannst du ja im Frühjahr Bakkis in den Filter geben.


----------



## Sadok (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo Reinhold,

danke für die Info, nun ist mir das klar. Dann werde ich mich nächste Woche ans Werk machen, bei uns gehts die nächsten 7 Tage zum Glück nicht unter 5 Grad nachts, da ist noch ein wenig Zeit. 



Viele Grüße
Sadok


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo Sadok,
du könntest die Filtermaterialien in einem Beutel in den Teich hängen, da bleiben sie schön frisch.
Am besten in der Nähe des Eisfreihalters, dann braucht der Filter nicht so lange im Frühjahr zum einlaufen.


----------



## Teich Tom (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Pumpe heute auch deinstalliert. Da meine Fische langsam zur Ruhe kommen und fast nicht mehr fressen.
Sie steht bereits in einem Eimer, der mit Wasser gefüllt ist im Keller.
Den Außenfilter (2 stufig Vor- und Feinfilter mit Bio-Balls) habe ich auch gleich vom Schlamm befreit.
Was mach ich denn mit den Bioballs und den Filtermatten über den Winter?
Diese habe ich bis jetzt auch trocken im Keller stehen.

Danke für Eure Infos!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*



> Was mach ich denn mit den Bioballs und den Filtermatten über den Winter?


Waschen, trocknen, einlagern.
Je nach Größe deiner Medien kannst du sie auch in die Waschmaschine stecken und das Schon-Spülprogramm laufen lassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Hallo,
man könnte die Tonnen auch in einem Schuppen "feucht" mit Fülkörpern einlagern. Auf diese Weise erreicht man wohl auf einfache Weise, dass das Material im Frühjahr wieder "anspringt".
Meine Tonnen und Pumpen sind "unterirdisch", und daher bleiben sie im Winter geflutet.


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Technik bereits abschalten?*

Meine Tonnen und Pumpen sind "unterirdisch", und daher bleiben sie im Winter geflutet
 Ja so habe ich es auch nur ich lasse es einfach weiter laufen bewegtes wasser friert nicht so schnell und so leuft es schon 7 Jahre keine ausfälle . Gruss aus dem Reinland     Auser Reier


----------

